# stupid question about choke tubes



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I have never used a shotgun with a choke, and have only used slugs. What are the diffrent chokes used for, what do they do?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the different chokes are used to constict your shot pattern. with diffenert chokes your pattern will cover a bigger or smaller area at a given distance.


----------

